# Merlin Cyrene (2003?) Headset replacement



## loki_the_bubba (Feb 22, 2007)

I took my bike for the yearly check to ride the MS150. They did not pass it. They say I need a new upper headset bearing. Then they surprised me by saying I would have to go to a Merlin dealer to have it replaced. The headset is a Cane Creek IS-8. 

Does that sound right? I have to go to a Merlin dealer? Last time I looked the nearest one was a couple of hundred miles away.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

If you already know it's a Cane Creek IS-8 headset, you can just buy a new same headset.

Pick your size:
41mm I.D. headtube size http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=5390&category=724

41.8mm I.D. headtube size
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12436&category=724


----------

